# Good adjustable Spanners?



## Rhyolith (1 Aug 2016)

Whats the best adjustable spanner?


----------



## bugbear (1 Aug 2016)

Rhyolith":22lgcy2d said:


> Whats the best adjustable spanner?



Bahco are plenty good enough. 

Generally speaking, the very fact that you're using an
adjustable at all means that any attempt at doing a good job
has already been given up.

My main use for an adustable is when dealing with large,
but low tension, nuts, e.g. plumbing fittings or
bicycles head sets, since I don't have all those
sizes in fixed size spanners. For really tricky
stuff, I also own, but rarely have to use, one of these.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stanley-MaxGri ... B00009OYGZ

For BA, Metric, Imperial A/F, Whitworth, I have full sets of ring,
open and socket tools.  

BugBear


----------



## Jelly (1 Aug 2016)

King Dick are a personal favourite, they're pretty expensive new (they're competing with snap-on and the like in the pro-garage market), but as they're a British firm who have been around for a long time, also available second hand if you're looking.

I picked up some Rothenberg ones for next to nothing in a B&Q closing down sale (there with work to assist in close down, so grabbed a few last-day offers before I left), they're good solid tools, but I don't know that I'd pay the full price as they're nothing special, and the chrome finish comes off pretty much first use.


----------



## Beau (1 Aug 2016)

Bahco. Great spanners and if you do wear out a jaw you can get spares.


----------



## DTR (1 Aug 2016)

bugbear":2pk3xjjc said:


> Generally speaking, the very fact that you're using an
> adjustable at all means that any attempt at doing a good job
> has already been given up.



I think perhaps that's a bit dramatic? Of course it's best to use the right size spanner in the first place, but I have come across some oddball sizes that don't match Whitworth, Metric, UNC/F or anything else remotely common. Also with regards to ring spanners, some argue that a 12-point ring spanner isn't much better than an adjustable. As long as the adjustable has straight, parallel jaws with little or no slop in the moving jaw, it should be ok to use.

I quite agree that Bahco make a fair spanner. And you've reminded me that I need to get some BA spanners..... :-k


----------



## Harbo (1 Aug 2016)

I've got a couple of King Dicks from many years ago when certain cars came with a very good tool kit.
Also some Bahcos which are good and a very large one that I inherited.
Back when I used to service my cars, Mole Wrenches were a good last resort.

Spanner sets above 6mm are easy to find but ones for very small sizes seem to be made of cheese.

Rod


----------



## Bod (1 Aug 2016)

+1 for Bahcos.

Bod


----------



## graduate_owner (1 Aug 2016)

I have a Stanley (nicely made and finished, made in China though ) which is a combination of Mole grip and adjustable spanner. Basically you adjust the jaws in the normal way, then clamp the Mole type lever which closes the jaws a bit and really gives a tight grip. Cost about £18 when I bought it.


----------



## themackay (1 Aug 2016)

Cant beat the Bahco,s I would avoid anything Chinese Bahco is expensive nowadays


----------



## bugbear (1 Aug 2016)

graduate_owner":ryzzog3c said:


> I have a Stanley (nicely made and finished, made in China though ) which is a combination of Mole grip and adjustable spanner. Basically you adjust the jaws in the normal way, then clamp the Mole type lever which closes the jaws a bit and really gives a tight grip. Cost about £18 when I bought it.



Is it similar to one I linked to in the second post of this thread? :lol: :? 

BugBear


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (1 Aug 2016)

+2 for bahco. BB is right about adjustables and I use them more than I probably should, at least a decent one minimizes problems. Make sure when ever possible you push the jaws a the way over then nut so the angle at the back is in contact with it.


----------



## carpenteire2009 (1 Aug 2016)

Indeed, BugBear has it summed up- I'll always reach for the correct size spanner over an adjustable every time. I have several adjustables in my tool box though, many picked up for very little second hand. Bahcos models with wide opening jaws and short handles are unsurpassed for use on plumbing fittings and bicycle headsets. Other decent brands are "Irega" and "EGA Master" (both Spain). "Rothenberger" are good too and I have a vintage "King Dick" that's nice too. Worst one I have is a cheapy (China-made) "Crescent"- although I believe the original USA-made ones are top class. I have a very old one made by "Gordon Tools" which is good too.


----------



## lurker (1 Aug 2016)

I have one just so I can say

Let me get my f King dick to that


----------



## woodpig (1 Aug 2016)

graduate_owner":26rrkcvw said:


> I have a Stanley (nicely made and finished, made in China though ) which is a combination of Mole grip and adjustable spanner. Basically you adjust the jaws in the normal way, then clamp the Mole type lever which closes the jaws a bit and really gives a tight grip. Cost about £18 when I bought it.



I've got one of those as well somewhere, handy to have if you have odd size nuts. :lol:


----------



## graduate_owner (1 Aug 2016)

Yes Bugbear, that's exactly like mine, but £55? I'm sure I paid less than £20. Nice tool though.

K


----------



## n0legs (1 Aug 2016)

People might moan about the use of an adjustable spanner, but I've yet to experience the "certain it'll snap" flexing of a proper spanner with one of mine and none of my spanners are cheapo tesco tearaways. The extra heft of an adjustable is somewhat reassuring on some fixings.


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Aug 2016)

+1 for King Dick. 

It's worth keeping an eye out for "War Finish" ones - car boots, pound stalls at s/h shops, etc. - as the important clearances were just as good as usual. I think a lot of them went into family toolboxes after the war and saw little use.

I have a couple of good ones, one from the council tip! They strip down easily for cleaning too, although the War Finish ones seem to be slightly easier than the smart ones with rounded handles. They may be 70 years old (the wartime ones), but they still work really well.

After that Bahco, perhaps? I don't own one but a plumber friend says he'll use nothing else.

E.


----------



## bugbear (2 Aug 2016)

graduate_owner":1fh4bdhy said:


> Yes Bugbear, that's exactly like mine, but £55? I'm sure I paid less than £20. Nice tool though.
> 
> K



I didn't look at the price, I just googled for an example. £55 is indeed a "bit steep".

BugBear


----------



## harvestbarn (2 Aug 2016)

I bought a Knipex 86 03 250 they have smooth parallel jaws with a mechanical advantage of 10 to 1 for gripping and squeezing the opening width is set on a button very impressed with this product. http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500


----------



## bugbear (2 Aug 2016)

harvestbarn":2tb0qvb4 said:


> I bought a Knipex 86 03 250 they have smooth parallel jaws with a mechanical advantage of 10 to 1 for gripping and squeezing the opening width is set on a button very impressed with this product. http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500



Those look very handy for holding the bolt head when turning the nut with something better (which is one of my main uses for an adjustable).

I also use Maun parallel jaw pliers for this purpose:

http://www.maun-industries.co.uk/jewell ... s-125mm-5/

They're cheaper from car boot sales!

BugBear


----------



## Rhyolith (2 Aug 2016)

I do have a full socket set, however too often these either don't fit because of where the nut is or becasue its a weird size (usaully both) so a spanner is the only option. I would love to have a full set of fixed spanners, however I don't think I would be able to afford or store the vast range of sizes needed for what I do (takening apart old machines mostly). 

That lockable adjustable spanner is the short of thing I was hoping for. I am surprised that is the only such design about.

Bahco has been recommended to me for spanners before. It seems they are a good all round tool company, a rare thing these days.


----------



## AndyT (2 Aug 2016)

Anyone with plenty of time on their hands might like to watch Mr Pete 222 (aka Tubal Cain) doing a little destruction testing on some adjustables on his YouTube channel here:

https://youtu.be/RibpjPfg-NY

He discusses the 'right and wrong' ways to turn an adjustable and shows how they can fail (and how hard they are to break) but you can also see the commonest fault with adjustables. Because their jaws can open up when strained hard, they will tend to round off the corners of a nut, making it even harder to get a grip on. (Look at the rounding effect on his steel bar.)

This is probably one reason why historically there have been so many thousands of different designs of adjustable spanner. 

For even more on the subject, read (and watch) here http://www.taths.org.uk/99-new-book-the ... ron-geesin

PS: I like my Bahcos too.


----------



## bugbear (2 Aug 2016)

Rhyolith":269s16nr said:


> That lockable adjustable spanner is the short of thing I was hoping for. I am surprised that is the only such design about.



It's strange - it's SUCH an obvious idea, and both the parents (adjustable jaw, cam locking handles) have been around for 80 or more years.

And yet (AFAIK) the Stanley product is only 15 years old, and is unique (information to the contrary received with genuine interest).

I bought one the moment I first saw it at an Axminster show. I rarely need to use it, but when you need it, you need it. As soon as the stuck item turns, I use more conventional tools, of course, because they're more convenient.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (2 Aug 2016)

How could we forget?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-P ... B000VWUKDE

Note; this is not a Veritas April 1 day product.

BugBear


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Aug 2016)

bugbear":2l6ny22a said:


> How could we forget?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-P ... B000VWUKDE
> 
> ...



Protective amnesia, probably.

The scary thing about Black and Decker (nowadays) is that this made it all the way from idea, through design and development, presumably right into the retail chain. 

It seems that at no point did anybody question the emperor's attire (or lack of same). 

Mind you, I do also remember ready-pasted vinyl wallpapers... :-0


----------



## Cheshirechappie (2 Aug 2016)

The best adjustables I've used are by Bahco and Britool - mine have had a lot of use and some abuse which they've survived, but there are other good makes. Avoid the ones with the silly soft handgrips, because they become ragged and collect dirt. Go for ones with plain phosphate black or chrome-plated finish. It's also worth buying at least one of a size larger than you think you'll need - it's amazing how many hex heads are 1/16" larger than the maximum jaw opening your shifter can manage!


----------



## graduate_owner (2 Aug 2016)

I have a pair of Maun pliers like the ones mentioned previously. They are great, and the side cutters are really, really effective. Mine came with a spring that opened the jaws after use but it was a real nuisance so I removed it. I also have a set of 3 unbranded, cheapie, slip joint wrenches which are pretty naff for any tough jobs but handy to hold round bar or remove tight lids ets. I have bent one trying to loosen a tight nut. I acquired a used Rothenberger slip joint pliers - what a difference in quality, and a pleasure to use. Cost new about £28 though, whereas my cheapies were abouf £5 for the 3 so can't expect much. I still prefer to use the correct size spanner though.

K


----------



## Wuffles (2 Aug 2016)

Eric The Viking":208f0baw said:


> bugbear":208f0baw said:
> 
> 
> > How could we forget?
> ...


Still have the song from the advert for that (or during the same historic period at least) stuck in my head:

"Super fresco goes up easy, it's by Graham and Brown".


----------



## Boatfixer (2 Aug 2016)

I once did some contracting on a large petrochemical site and the only adjustable spanners you were allowed to have in your toolbox on site were Bahco. Anything else and you were sent home.


----------



## Jelly (2 Aug 2016)

Boatfixer":1ro8brkp said:


> I once did some contracting on a large petrochemical site and the only adjustable spanners you were allowed to have in your toolbox on site were Bahco. Anything else and you were sent home.



Can you remember the reason given?

I know a number of sites which insist on use of non-sparking (generally solid bronze*) tools, but have never come across requiring specific manufacturers.

*Whilst they're softer, heavier and vastly more expensive, bronze tools are _very_ pretty.


----------



## Boatfixer (3 Aug 2016)

I don't remember where it was as it is several years since I was last working in oil and gas but if I remember correctly there had been an accident on site where an adjustable had slipped and someone was injured. Initially they banned all adjustables but found this was impractical and widely ignored so they tested several makes and decided that Bahco was the one they would allow to be used. Nothing to do with Atex or non sparking, but as you know if there has been an injury then they will spend a fortune to make sure it doesn't happen again. It was an unusual instruction from the site which is the reason it has stuck in my mind.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Aug 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-P ... B000VWUKDE

:lol: :lol: :lol: =D> =D> =D> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (6 Aug 2016)

From what I understand ,Bahco and Crescent were the first of that pattern. Old Crescents are excellent,too. Adjustables get a bad rep because the screw will back off under pressure, cheap ones much more so. They have to be tightened frequently. Inclined plane in action. Open end spanners will tend to spread as much, they just close up on their own., usually. So adjustable use get a very unfair criticism.


----------



## Rhyolith (17 Aug 2016)

Got an old 10" bahco adjustable spanner at the car boot, I think I can see why people like them. Are the new ones as good does anyone know?


----------



## Wuffles (19 Aug 2016)

I've not bought a new one, but they can be "handled" in a Screwfix if you wanted to have a fiddle.


----------

